# My rat has a foul ear odor



## Sylavia (May 15, 2007)

i clean her ear and its has alot of redness and brown green stuff in her ear. i think she has a ear infection, but my problem is that i dont have money to go to the vet. what do you think i can get in a pet shop that can help her.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Perhaps some hydrogen peroxide/saline on a cotton swab to disinfect it? You can get both in most drugstores.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sadly there is nothing you can get OTC to help. You can clean out the gunk but thats like wiping up blood on a cut...doesn't do anything much really.

She needs abs desperately. Inner ear infections are nasty and can be fatal if not treated. Does she have a head tilt yet?


----------



## Sylavia (May 15, 2007)

no she her head doesnt go one the side but she sakes her her head back and forth and scarth her hear. i clean it 3 ties a day but there allways stuff.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She's in a lot of discomfort or possibly pain.


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

Like lilspaz said.. ear infections can very easily move into the brain and cause a horrible, painful death.

She needs to be on antibiotics, that is the only way she is going to get better!


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you don't have the money you can try some shelters, sometimes they'll give you a deal when they know you can't afford it. But really, you're only talking about like 50-70$ for a vet trip, which isn't all that much.


----------



## Sylavia (May 15, 2007)

oh ok thank you very much


----------

